# NEW Rv people need help



## rokosa (Jun 3, 2020)

So, we are just thinking of retiring and want to know how realistic it is to travel with no base home and are there enough nice rv parks to feel safe. and we are thinking of doing the rv bus not trail car? thoughts?


----------



## Mixsap (Jun 9, 2020)

MANY people young and old have gone full time.  Its all about using common sense.  There are MANY RV parks , state parks, Nat parks and depending on the part of the country...public land free dry camping.  Using a motorhome is fine but you will limit what you can do as you will have to rely on other public and or private means of transportation to get around.  MOST towns do not allow motorhomes to park on residential streets. Towing a small car is a great way to be able to pretty much go anywhere.  Look up Keep Your Daydream on YouTube for a Full Time family.   You can do this but you should have some repair skills as RV's are constantly being " earthquaked" while going down the road and do need maint and upkeep.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 22, 2020)

Back in 2002 we were going to sell out but decided to keep our home and let gkids live there.  Bought a mh, toad and hit the road.  Now 18 yr later sure glad we have a place to live even though we still camp and have the mh.  Personally noway would I not have a toad.  We would park and we put more miles on toad exploring than the mh.  Alaska, all over west and places inbetween.  Never a place we had to be and no time frame to be there.  Have just went with the wind because better mpg that way.  No one plan fits all except age will catch up with you. No regrets, a lot of money spent along the way, sights I thought I would never see and priceless memories.


----------

